# Audyssey room EQ



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

I am looking for advice on Audyssey room equalization. I am looking into either an Onkyo or Denon receiver. In the $300 to $500 range. I am a bit confused about the Audyssey levels that are offered (2EQ, MQ XT, Dynamic, etc). I have done some research and have found that a lot of people don't like the Multi EQ XT. They prefer the next step down. I have never had an AVR with any kind of room EQ so I don't know anything about them. I have Athena point 5 MKII speakers with a Athena AS-P300 8in sub. The room is a 19x25 finished basement with rug. Do I need the extra level of room EQ or is a MEQ with Dynamic enough? Can I or should I save some money with this feature?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

In your range IMO would be the best for you and has the multieq XT 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

All the threads that I have read on XT32 are positive. Perhaps those who don't like it did not take the time to do the measurements correctly.

I have Multi EQ on a second system and it does a nice job. I have XT32 on the main HT system. No way to directly compare the two, since they are in different rooms and the speakers are very different.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I just seen the 809 on amazon for 579 I know it's above your price range but I thought you should know


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

That is strange A4less has refirb 809s for $599. ???


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Yea the only difference is the one on amazon is new


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

I have ordered speakers and receivers from Accesories4less with ZERO problems. For movies you cant beat the Onkyos midrange receivers. The lower end stuff I would def go with Denon over Onkyo...this is coming from 3 Denon receivers low end (1900 series and mid range 2800 series), I can say my Onkyo 818 is the best receiver that I have ever had.


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be buying from A4less. I just can't decide which one at my $500 range. Even the Marantz looks good right now. Oh we'll...


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

Marantz was better for music. Onkyo way better for movies. My friend bought his marantz 6006 to my house. Calibrated with the XT used it for an hour or so.


----------



## bmakel (Jan 26, 2013)

This explains everything. Just scroll down. 

http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

